# trying again with the other grooms



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

Bedlington ? work dam it!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Woooooow, those are some awesome grooms. You blended the hair beautifully on both. Any idea why the beds paws are so stained? Does she chew them?


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

very smooth blending for sure! what kind of scissors do you use?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Gorgeous work for sure!!!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow that Airedale looks AMAZING!! Its fur is so silky shiny smooth... <3 
The Bedlington looks great as well! The scissoring is so even and the dog looks beautiful in the after. 
Great grooms!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohh, nice!! 
Is there a reason the airedale has no lil 'skirt'? (not that they have a full skirt as such! but the belly furnishing...) doesn't help she's a lil chunky!!! haha! It possibly needs a bit more sculpting to the beard cos it's a bit bushy and thick, and you can take the eye brow riiiiiiight to the corner of the eye, so the side on view doesn't have that overhanging brow there (like this pup, ignore the fact he doesn't actually have enough hair to do much with yet, he's only a few months old! linky or this girl, though I didn't blend her beard into her head as well I'd have liked!! linky2). I hate when they have big feet too, ya get the 'gumboot' look!!! lol!!! Not a whole lot ya can do about that though. But it looks like an airedale, and is a nice groom job! (so many I see look are groomed to like a b&t schnauzer! lol!)

I have NO ideal about fine tuning a bedlington trim, cos I've never done one myself! But it does look good! If you're looking for help on fine tuning it though, post on the groomers.net forums or petgroomerforums.com and there's loads of wonderful help on them!


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your comment, 
I use Gieb scissors. my favs
The bedlington is my first attempt with out guidance, the feet I'm not sure but any treatment we have suggested the owners have not done, i may use her for my exam?
the airedale is an old girl (hence lard). the head yes far to bulky, and the owner likes now skirt. 
took me ages to upload them to photobucket, and the attacments took ages to accept had to keep refreashing page!
bec


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

hi becky, lovely grooms... on the beddie you dont clip the whole foot like a poodle just to the first nuckle 
and there needs to be more defenition between the neck and head...

but they still look fantastic 

hope your not offened 

emily


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

Not offended at all.
the feet I know it should only be to the first knuckle but as they are so stained and get matted we clipped them back more so it would be easier for the owners to apply treatment, (which they havent), as for the neck i think i know what you mean.
Another angle pic


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

she looks so lovely.. arww bless her with her little feet probs totaly understand why you shaved them all

here a pic of what i mean about the neck 

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/petplanet/images/breeds/bedlington.jpg


----------

